# boat pics



## Gaducker

Let me see some boat pics with some plat forms and lights.  I want to build a platform with the lights made on it so it can be hoisted off and on.  Thanks Chris


----------



## killitgrillit

Here's a few of mine, I just built it last fall. it is removable.


----------



## S Adams

*bowfishing boat*

It works


----------



## j_seph

Question, not to de-rail but how stable is the boat while standing on the platform? I have a Carolina Skiff w/ a big front deck. Do ya'll put the platforms on for a flat place to stand or to get you higher off the water


----------



## S Adams

j_seph said:


> Question, not to de-rail but how stable is the boat while standing on the platform? I have a Carolina Skiff w/ a big front deck. Do ya'll put the platforms on for a flat place to stand or to get you higher off the water



Mine is stable and its to get higher off the water(more for daytime shooting)


----------



## Holton

Man I bet them lights will make a shinny spot out there in the water.


----------



## RIVER_CAT

Heres mine...


----------



## RIVER_CAT

I also have my other boat up forsale...... In the classifieds.  Oh by the way.....its all clean and ready to go again  






















http://i149.phot


----------



## seaweaver

Holy cow....I thought I'd seen some crazy boats...but ...WOW!
...and I work on boats for a living!
I had no idea there were fellas getting nut crazy about bow fishing...
I better not try it!

man...

Those are carp right? what  do you do w/ them?


----------



## Mako22

What kind of lights are y'all running, I need to get some like the ones pictured? Where can you buy them at?


----------



## bross07

What do you do with all those grass carp?


----------



## RIVER_CAT

Woodsman69 said:


> What kind of lights are y'all running, I need to get some like the ones pictured? Where can you buy them at?



Im running 400 watt HPS (High Pressure Sodium) lights and i have a few 250s on the airboat also since im running such a small genny.

I built the lights that are on the airboat. They are remote ballast setup so that the weight of them is in the rear of the boat and they have a nice small size fixture on the deck. The lights are heavy and sorta expensive....but well worth it IMO.

The ones on the fan boat were bought at the local electrical supply house in town. They all take some time to warm up and cool back down if turned off. usually 5 minutes to full warm on a well used light that is use to arcing. The 250s are still new and take a bit longer. But time i run into a cove..flip the lights on....get the muffs off and grab the bows and get ready to shoot.....theres plenty of light to start working the fish over with 

I like the lights....some say they dont due to the orange tint. They cut the water realy well and produce alot of light for very little power.  

You can also get them in a MH format (metal halide) Which is a super bright white light. I dont care too much for them due to the glare you get back from the light hitting the water.

You should be able to find these lights at local electrical warehouses.  Bryan sells them at www.BackwaterBowfishing.com  also

Ill post some more pics when i get back from TN this weekend.


----------



## RIVER_CAT

bross07 said:


> What do you do with all those grass carp?



Those are not grass carp.......those are common carp and suckers.

this is a grass carp along with some small commons.....


----------



## Mako22

RIVER_CAT said:


> Im running 400 watt HPS (High Pressure Sodium) lights and i have a few 250s on the airboat also since im running such a small genny.
> 
> I built the lights that are on the airboat. They are remote ballast setup so that the weight of them is in the rear of the boat and they have a nice small size fixture on the deck. The lights are heavy and sorta expensive....but well worth it IMO.
> 
> The ones on the fan boat were bought at the local electrical supply house in town. They all take some time to warm up and cool back down if turned off. usually 5 minutes to full warm on a well used light that is use to arcing. The 250s are still new and take a bit longer. But time i run into a cove..flip the lights on....get the muffs off and grab the bows and get ready to shoot.....theres plenty of light to start working the fish over with
> 
> I like the lights....some say they dont due to the orange tint. They cut the water realy well and produce alot of light for very little power.
> 
> You can also get them in a MH format (metal halide) Which is a super bright white light. I dont care too much for them due to the glare you get back from the light hitting the water.
> 
> You should be able to find these lights at local electrical warehouses.  Bryan sells them at www.BackwaterBowfishing.com  also
> 
> Ill post some more pics when i get back from TN this weekend.



Thanks I don't bow fish just gig flounder and sheep heads down on the Gulf in the Florida Panhandle but I think those light would work for me. Right now I just run some 12 volt tractor utility lights off of a couple of boat batteries but my partner just acquired a generator so we are looking upgrade our lights also.


----------



## RIVER_CAT

yes those would work great.......heres some we got from the fan boat 2 summers ago.... Ive shot some.....in well over 10' of water(secrect spot).....i know cause dad had a gig on a 10' piece of conduit and you couldnt touch the bottom....He about drown me trying to keep from falling in cause i couldnt touch the bottom with the gig....he was hold my legs and trying to pull me back over the rail.......while my head was in the water.... 

Just drift over them....come back around and let the eagle fly! cause they just layin there


I got some more pics ill upload soon


----------



## Mako22

RIVER_CAT said:


> yes those would work great.......heres some we got from the fan boat 2 summers ago.... Ive shot some.....in well over 10' of water(secrect spot).....i know cause dad had a gig on a 10' piece of conduit and you couldnt touch the bottom....He about drown me trying to keep from falling in cause i couldnt touch the bottom with the gig....he was hold my legs and trying to pull me back over the rail.......while my head was in the water....
> 
> Just drift over them....come back around and let the eagle fly! cause they just layin there
> 
> 
> I got some more pics ill upload soon



Nice! That's some eating right there!


----------



## GA Bowfisher

Here’s some of our new boat


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning

awesome! ya'll are gettin' ready!!


----------

